# Orlando Nat.



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Any word on how anyone is doing in Florida, AKC site is down.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

you can find that information on the AKC website...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Karen's GSD Misty was in 5th place as of yesterday's runs!!!

http://images.akc.org/agility_invitational/2011/Round2_CumulativeScore.pdf Page 10 and Konnie's GSD Caeli is in 11th place.

Course maps are on the site too... http://www.akc.org/events/agility/invitational/2011/results.cfm


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Maggie i was about to post those links


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*17* 240505 395.00 142.98 Misty Blue Karen McKee-Bendtse German Shepherd Dog ​
*18 * 240557 395.00 145.20 Sonya Nancy Malone German Shepherd Dog 

Whohoo to them! Got 17th and 18th place in tough competition. The 395's are from a possible perfect scores on 4 runs (100 pts each) so 400 points possible. And the next number looks like the accumulated times for all 4 runs.

GREAT JOB! :wub:


----------

